# 94 Maxima 3000V6 part # ATI75-15



## sweets (Oct 8, 2009)

Could you tell me the name & function of this valve that's externally attached to the engine cover on the battery side of the engine compartment? The valve has two small hoses attached to its top & what appears to be a thin foam filter sandwiched between its top & bottom. The filter appears to be worn out & I'd like to replace it but I don't know the name & function of the valve. This is a 94 Maxima Sedan 3000V6 engine. The part says "ATI75-15" & below that "3Z230"
Thank you


----------



## sweets (Oct 8, 2009)

I located the part it's called an EGR Control BackPressure Transducer Valve for a 94 Maxima GLE V6 3L. It has a thin fibrous filter in the middle of it that's deteriorated. Can I buy just this filter or is it unnecessary? Thank you


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Try calling the dealership or look on Courtesyparts.com to see how much it is. Then replace it. If its part of the emissions system then yes you need it.


----------



## sweets (Oct 8, 2009)

Do I need the complete BPT valve or just the thin filter that's deteriorated? Are you familiar with this valve?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the part. Have you checked Courtesy's website? Or even call them. They should be able to tell you more.


----------



## sweets (Oct 8, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Try calling the dealership or look on Courtesyparts.com to see how much it is. Then replace it. If its part of the emissions system then yes you need it.


I did. Courtesyparts.com just wants to make the sale. I need to know if this thin filter that just fits over the outside and filters incoming air for the BPT valve is necessary or where I can obtain it. I'm not getting any error codes so I don't want to replace the valve itself. Maybe I can cut a filter out of some material. Do you know where that can be obtained?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

I work for cerritos nissan in california. i can sell the part to you for $57.12 plus shipping. the only other thing is what state do you live in. because if its cali you have to pay tax. please let me know if you are interested. thank you.


----------



## sweets (Oct 8, 2009)

I can buy the part for $45 locally. What I was asking about is the thin filter that sits in the middle, it's deteriorated, what can I replace it with? Does it need to be replaced? I have no emission problems here in NJ


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Why dont you just play around with some different materials and see what you come up with.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

sweets said:


> I can buy the part for $45 locally. What I was asking about is the thin filter that sits in the middle, it's deteriorated, what can I replace it with? Does it need to be replaced? I have no emission problems here in NJ


$45 i assume its aftermarket. im not gonna tell you how to buy but i will suggest that aftm wont pass smog. that filter is not seperate and comes with the bpt valve. please let me know if you are interested. if not i will assist you in any way that i can. thank you


----------



## sweets (Oct 8, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> $45 i assume its aftermarket. im not gonna tell you how to buy but i will suggest that aftm wont pass smog. that filter is not seperate and comes with the bpt valve. please let me know if you are interested. if not i will assist you in any way that i can. thank you


what function does this filter serve?


----------



## Corporate Gifts (Nov 14, 2009)

Within the next year I am planning on getting a new car. I really like the Nissan Maxima, but I would really like other cars to compare it to. What other cars are comparable to the Nissan Maxima, as far as price, quality, appearance, etc....

Any advice is helpful!

______________
corporate gifts | promotional clothing | Promotional Products


----------



## sweets (Oct 8, 2009)

*does not belong here*

this response does not belong on my post


----------

